# Myocardial Perfusion Study-SPECT 78452



## jaud63 (Jun 28, 2010)

Our radiologists routinely perform this test. Is it normal to have the exercise  stress portion of the test on one date (monitored by the cardiologist) and the injection portion of the test for rest images on a different date? Typically the dates are one date following the other, however, I am finding that the dates can change by 3-5 days.

Thanks


----------

